# Nationwide Meet



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Is this ever going to happen? Dallas, right?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Ruben, if it is on a weekend or in the summer I will be there.

Sean


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

I vote New Orleans during mardi gras.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

tytalian said:


> *I vote New Orleans during mardi gras. *


I like bare boobs and all, but don't want to get arrested...


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I vote Georgia...I think we still have the Red Neck Olympics here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Shitch yea we got dem Rednek gamez. From pig wraslin to wud choppin. We gots it awl.

Y'all come frum over yonder and let's have us sum fun in Joeja.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *Ruben, if it is on a weekend or in the summer I will be there.
> 
> Sean *


I think it's being set up for April or May 2003


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I think it's being set up for April or May 2003 *


LOL!!!   
Ruben, If I can't get you to come up for a local meet,
why should I think you'd make a national one? 

Man, I'm so busy planning the local and regional meets
I don't think I have the time needed for a Natl. one.
Last I heard, 01LTD was taking point on the Natl. meet.
See him...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *LOL!!!
> Ruben, If I can't get you to come up for a local meet,
> why should I think you'd make a national one?
> 
> ...


Trust me I can drive up there, I just need a lot of advance notice. I want to make it to a BIG meet... Sorry no offense.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Trust me I can drive up there, I just need a lot of advance notice. I want to make it to a BIG meet... Sorry no offense. *


Hmm..."BIG" meet you say?
It just so happens, I've got a meet for you!

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=65509

Talk it over with the fam, and let me know...


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Man, I'm so busy planning the local and regional meets
> I don't think I have the time needed for a Natl. one.
> Last I heard, 01LTD was taking point on the Natl. meet.
> See him... *



See me???? I thought you were going to help me out on this one too. Damn, oh well. I'm still working on the details. Anyone want anything specific to do at the meet?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *See me???? I thought you were going to help me out on this one too. Damn, oh well. I'm still working on the details. Anyone want anything specific to do at the meet? *


It's all good, homie! 
You know I got your back!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

01LTD.... do you think the nationwide meet will happen?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*c'mon hurry it up*

i am driving to florida sometime in april or may (i gotta race my brother in his turbo passat) and i will schedule it around the dallas meet.

i would like to hit the track with y'all in houston and also again in orlando (bithlo, perhaps?)


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *01LTD.... do you think the nationwide meet will happen? *



I'm thinking sometime in late March early April? Any other suggestions?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*april is good*

let me see when my kids are on spring break so i can bring them


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

During Spring Break? That might be perfect.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *During Spring Break? That might be perfect. *


Doesn't Spring Break varry between districts?


----------

